# Fear Factor?



## zombiekilla (Oct 5, 2006)

I got a shipment of meal worms in today for my leopard geckos. arnt they gross? They just make me think of Fear Factor.


----------



## chris82 (Oct 5, 2006)

This reminds me of that film The Lost Boys,The part when they take micheal back to there cave and give him noodles!!


----------



## lisafriens (Oct 5, 2006)

very gross.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't mind this picture.
I have seen my share of mealworms. My son feeds them to the fish he hopes to catch. 
But he must no longer store them in my kitchen fridge! It is no fun when they go loose in there! :shock:


----------



## trousers (Oct 5, 2006)

You should have this one made into a jigsaw puzzle!


----------



## GliderPilot (Oct 18, 2006)

I used to have a leopard gecko he was so lazy I hand to hand feed the worms to him, so this picture brings back memories.


----------



## V.Alonso (Oct 18, 2006)

trousers said:
			
		

> You should have this one made into a jigsaw puzzle!



lol that would be awesome....

on a side note, i also had a leopard geko, he ate crickets thou...


----------



## Alex06 (Oct 18, 2006)

I love it in bad horror movies when they use mealworms as maggots.:lmao:  I agree this'd make a good puzzle!


----------

